
Rethinking Classical Concurrency Patterns - ngaut
https://about.sourcegraph.com/go/gophercon-2018-rethinking-classical-concurrency-patterns
======
erikb
I wish they would apply classical concurrency patterns instead of acting every
5-10 years like there would be none and we would need to start to develop them
from zero. If you have some experience with distributed systems and take a
look at what kubernetes and friends are doing it is really shocking once more.
Funny that this presentation is from the go community which is exactly one
source of the current starting from zero attempt.

~~~
CyberDildonics
It really does seem like there are a lot of presentations that pretend to do
something new when they and most of their audience likely just have a very
poor understanding of what has already been done in the past.

I'm still waiting for someone to reinvent QNX.

~~~
nine_k
QNX reinvented under an open license might be nice.

------
hugofirth
If you enjoyed this then there is at least a passable chance you'll be
interested in the scala library cats-effect, which just 1.0 and has a nice
toolkit of concurrency primitives, which are well documented.

[https://typelevel.org/cats-effect/concurrency/](https://typelevel.org/cats-
effect/concurrency/)

------
ram_rar
slightly off topic. Lately, I m seeing so many articles on sourcegraph using
golang to meet their needs. I wonder, why did they decide to chose Rust [1]
for their syntax highlighting server ?

[1] [https://www.rust-lang.org/en-US/friends.html](https://www.rust-
lang.org/en-US/friends.html)

~~~
sudhirj
Think it’s just inertia. I remember meeting one of the founders at Gophercon a
few years ago, and Sourcegraph was either Go only or it was one of the few
languages supported / used. Live-blogging gophercons was a great way to get
mindshare and do content marketing, and I think they’ve been doing it ever
since.

~~~
sudhirj
It’s also a great product. It’s like Github with code exploration / jump to
source / find usages.

------
bjoli
On a similar note: I have been playing a bit with reagents in ocaml, which
could in some way be seen as a generalisation of concurrent ML which is a
generalisation of the go concurrency model.

Really neat stuff, even though you rarely need more control than what CML
gives you.

------
ep103
is there a list of classical concurrency patterns somewhere?

